# Burton Ion Snowboard Boot Review



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

*❄ Burton Ion Snowboard Boot Review


❄ Brand:* Burton,
*❄ Model:* Ion,
*❄ YOM:* 2019,
*❄ Colour:* _"Cloud Shadow"_,
*❄ Lacing:* duel Speedzone,
*❄ Liner:* Life,
*❄ Size:* US13/UK12 Mondo 31,
*❄ Footprint:* 330mm (Length 340mm)
*❄ Price:* $AU629.99 ($US539.95) RRP @2022,
*❄ Rider: *192cm/95kg (kitted up)/Mondo 308,
*❄ Camera:* Samsung S8.


Over the decades I have gone through a number of different boots initially starting a long time ago with Burton Moto, Ambush, Imperial to my current 2018 SLX. I really love my Burton SLX as a Freeride style of boot but was wanting to add a boot that was just a slightly more stiffer to increase performance response with the purpose of carving in mind around Australian piste. Burton rate their top level snowboard boots in relation to flex response with the SLX dialing in at 7, the Ion rating an 8 and Driver X a truly aggressive 9 out of 10. I've read the Driver X can feel a bit like a cast which is what it's really designed to do being a true high speed carving boot.

The Ion is a pretty well established performance product that Burton have been selling for quiet a while now as one of their higher end models.










So the other day I couldn't resist and grabbed a set of '19 Burton Ion snowboard boots (US13) that were on EOS sales $$$ for a pretty ridiculous price (55% off). The store only had one colour/size left in this YOM season stock and luckily..., it was my size. Unfortunately the Ions were delivered whilst I was down the snow riding so I won't be able to give them a field test till next year. Pretty damn sad but anyway not to be fazed, lets have a walk through of the Burton Ion snowboard boot.










The Ions have what Burton call "EST® Optimized Midsole" which sits your foot angled in a flat plane nicely inside the EST® bindings. The soles have "AutoCANT ReBounce Cushioning" which has different density foams on the outer (firmer) and inner (softer) areas allowing the foot to angle in towards the hips with ease. You can see this in the different coloured inner and outer soles.










Now the colour, "Cloud Shadow" looks a little bit out there but it is set against a contrasting solid dark grey toe cap and inner side panel and really in the flesh these boots look pretty good.










So how do the Burton Ion fit. They are super snug out of the box and slightly feel a bit tighter than my SLX. I can sense a slight amount of pressure on my big toes which with a heat mold should come up pretty sweet.











Burton Australia sent me some Velcro J-bars that I stuck inside the outer shell like I have on my SLX which are brilliant in locking in your heel having almost zero lift. The space now looks pretty tiny in the pictures but they mold firmly onto your Achilles so well.










The Life Liner and Life+ Liner have Achilles heel bars built into the liner itself but with the addition of the Velcro J bars add further an aggressive bite to this area.

The sole of the Ion also has a reflective sleeping bag foil foot plate that keeps the heat into the boot for comfort.











Now this is where the Burton Ion delivers its stiffer flex response. The shell has what Burton call a "Tuff Cuff" which extends all the way up to the top of the boot and locks around the Life liner. This pulls the riders leg in tight against the boots rigid highback locking it in against the Ions stiff non articulated shell. You can feel when walking around and simulating turns in the Ion's that they feel a lot stiffer than my SLX. There's just not much flex at all, you can lean forward and they feel pretty much like a plaster cast. I suppose they are new but I'd imagine they would unfortunately soften slightly over time.










The innersoles on the Ion (Left) are not as advanced as the SLX (Right) which have a slightly better arch support and gel heel insert. They feel not bad for factory innersoles.










The Burton Ions use the Life Liner (Left) which are pretty solid and comfortable. The SLX boot (right) use the Life + liner which has the addition of the DRYRIDE Heat Cycle™ layer (red) continuing all the way up to the top of the Liner.










The Ion (left) has the DRYRIDE Heat Cycle™ layer running from the lower section to around 2/3rds up the liner.

So the Burton Ion feels like a pretty solid boot. They feel fairly reasonably stiff, have some pretty good technology built in for added performance and should be a pretty good all round carving/all mountain choice. I can't imagine any overseas travel to Japan this year so I'll add in a riders review as soon as I launch these boots on the mountain next Winter.

Stay tuned.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow Craig, what a review, and the pics are freakin' awesome (to me, detailed and illustrative = awesome)!!

Hmmmmm. Maybe I should suss out stiffer boots at some point.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Your reviews are always very well-structured, good job. 
I’d add the footprint measurement to the boot reviews.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeahti87 said:


> Your reviews are always very well-structured, good job.
> I’d add the footprint measurement to the boot reviews.


No prob's....., done.

I also received a Dakine 30L boot bag today which looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

I have the same product but the boa version and it is very good

Good choice


----------



## bigtalltree (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm considering the Ion. I currently have the DriverX but I think I bought them in Jan 2008. They have so much give now.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

I will suggest to go with the boa version.
i had bot (ION BOA and ION speed zone) and the boa sistem is something with a beter response


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey Craig. Can I ask you what Mondo size you got, what your feets mondo messurements are length wise and how they packed out for you?

I know its an older thread, but I know Craig is active on the forum.


----------

